# Simple money is it a scam



## Violet Rose (6 Sep 2017)

Quick question - my brother is after applying for loan with simple money (I think that's what their called) - they have approved it but want document fee - I can't find any details on them - are they real is the loan real - does anyone know anything about this


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Sep 2017)

How much is the loan? 

How much is the fee? 

Brendan


----------



## cremeegg (6 Sep 2017)

The Central bank has issued a warning about them.

https://www.centralbank.ie/news-med...credit-firm-unauthorised-debt-management-firm


----------



## SoylentGreen (6 Sep 2017)

https://www.whois.com/whois/simplemoney-uk.com

https://www.moneyhouse.ch/en/company/challenge-marketing-ag-14093206191


----------

